# What do you think about this??



## JLOG (Nov 21, 2021)

This plant it's a Paph. Hung Shen general ( St Swithin x Aducctum var. anitum ) and I don't know what is happend.
I wonder if the problem maybe salts to over fertilize, because the leaf tips it becomes a little brown, but recently I see this yellow spots and I worried about this. This plant is the only one that show the spots, and brown leaf tips, and I always fertilize with the same amount to all the plants, big or small, it's rounded to 200ppm with rain water. And it shows in the new leafs.
Any advice of what can be to treat it??
thanks in advance!!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 22, 2021)

If you can exclude pest e.g. (false) spidermites or a fulgal disease such as anthraccnose caused by the fungus Colletotrichum gloeosporioides there are also some non pest causes thinkable which you can see here (non parasitic deseases). You will find more information on these pages orchid pests and orchid deseases.
O.k. all is written in German but fotunately there are online translation programs nowadays. Good luck.


----------



## JLOG (Nov 22, 2021)

GuRu said:


> If you can exclude pest e.g. (false) spidermites or a fulgal disease such as antrhraccnose caused by the fungus Colletotrichum gloeosporioides there are also some non pest causes thikable which you can see here (non parasitic deseases). You will find more information on these pages orchid pests and orchid deseases.
> O.k. all is written in German but fotunately there are online translation programs nowadays. Good luck.


Thank you so much for your support!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 23, 2021)

GuRu
I find that some information in Hark Orchideen website you linked above is not correct.
I see two that I can confirm are incorrect, the one with chlorotic rings on page 2 bottom right photo is a well studied symptom of Capsicum chlorosis virus Phalaenopsis strain, and the bottom right photo on page 3 is also a known symptom of Orchid Fleck Virus, but in German for both say chlorotic ring patterns not due to virus.
I see some other questionable diagnosis on those pages as well.
Maybe they tested those leaves for only two most commonly tested types of virus, CymMV and ORSV.


----------



## JLOG (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm not sure because never had a virus in a plant, maybe it was a matter of time. But to me this plant it´s infected.
Now it´s outside the greenhouse, but to be sure I will try to check with a test. Anyone in Europe knows where I can buy it??


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 24, 2021)

what do the back of those leaves look like?


----------



## GuRu (Nov 24, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> GuRu
> I find that some information in Hark Orchideen website you linked above is not correct.
> I see two that I can confirm are incorrect, the one with chlorotic rings on page 2 bottom right photo is a well studied symptom of Capsicum chlorosis virus Phalaenopsis strain, and the bottom right photo on page 3 is also a known symptom of Orchid Fleck Virus, but in German for both say chlorotic ring patterns not due to virus.
> I see some other questionable diagnosis on those pages as well.
> Maybe they tested those leaves for only two most commonly tested types of virus, CymMV and ORSV.



Rich, thanks a lot for your info. To say it frankly I'm lucky not to be an expert of all these deseases with exeption of spider mites, scales and mealy bugs. Hopefully this will stay this way and my plants will stay healthy if not, I must dive deeper in this matter.


----------



## JLOG (Nov 24, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> what do the back of those leaves look like?


Let me check again to be sure when I going to home later, but think there’s nothing


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 24, 2021)

JLOG said:


> I'm not sure because never had a virus in a plant, maybe it was a matter of time. But to me this plant it´s infected.
> Now it´s outside the greenhouse, but to be sure I will try to check with a test. Anyone in Europe knows where I can buy it??


If you mean to purchase virus testing kits, I would recommend against it because those test for only two types, CymMV and ORSV.
I'm not even sure if those chlorotic spots are from virus infection, but even if it is, I doubt those are CymMV or ORSV. In paphs, these virus infection either show no symptoms or dark/black spots and marks. 
Chlorotic spots could be mostly due to other types of virus. So, I would keep the plant isolated and if you wish to find out, then you can send the leaf sample to a university lab who might test it for you.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 24, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Rich, thanks a lot for your info. To say it frankly I'm lucky not to be an expert of all these deseases with exeption of spider mites, scales and mealy bugs. Hopefully this will stay this way and my plants will stay healthy if not, I must dive deeper in this matter.


I'm no expert, either, but I do know certain things. Yes, pests and diesease are no fun. I all want the best and healthiest possible plants. Luckily, orchids are generally quite tough and with careful shopping, selecting, and good culture practice, most issues can be either avoided or kept to minimum in my opinion. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 27, 2021)

JLOG said:


> I'm not sure because never had a virus in a plant, maybe it was a matter of time. But to me this plant it´s infected.
> Now it´s outside the greenhouse, but to be sure I will try to check with a test. Anyone in Europe knows where I can buy it??


Virus-infected orchids are often asymptomatic and therefore growers would have no idea of the plants' "status" with no visual clues to be suspicious at the very least. This is why it is very important to always practice proper hygiene like using sterilized cutting tools for each plant to be handled and not dunking multiple plants in the same water among other things. 
I'm not saying your plant is virused but I'm mentioning this since the topic has popped up here.


----------



## JLOG (Nov 28, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Virus-infected orchids are often asymptomatic and therefore growers would have no idea of the plants' "status" with no visual clues to be suspicious at the very least. This is why it is very important to always practice proper hygiene like using sterilized cutting tools for each plant to be handled and not dunking multiple plants in the same water among other things.
> I'm not saying your plant is virused but I'm mentioning this since the topic has popped up here.


Thank you for the tips!


----------

